

Facebook's Paper photo tilt feature cloned in HTML5 before it gets released. - tregoning
http://jt.io/2014/photo-tilt/

======
vldx
The [1] parallax tilt effect was out there for some time, so I don't think FB
have implemented something new.

[1] -
[http://wagerfield.github.io/parallax/](http://wagerfield.github.io/parallax/)

~~~
tregoning
There is no parallax effect (AFAIK), the Paper's innovation comes from using
stilt to scroll through the photo thus leaving the swipe gesture available to
flick through pages/cards

~~~
vldx
Sure, but however - you can check the link; the plugin is about parallax on
desktop, but there's tilt on mobile, which I think is pretty the same as on
the FB Paper video. My thought is that it's not something totally new as UX.

